# Incoming Call, while working using Uber app on personal Phone ?



## JJuber (Jun 16, 2014)

do Iphone have setting to temporary block any call?

I'm just think this will be a problem if there a incoming call on my personal phone
while I have Rider on the car and using navigation to drop off rider

Thanks.


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

You mean an issue with data disconnecting while a call is active? The app should be able to recover from the temporary disconnection. As for calls coming in while I have a rider in the car, I just ignore or reject the call, and take care of it after dropping the rider off.


----------



## JJuber (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks UberSonic


----------

